# Humour & Jokes Guidelines



## dane (6/5/04)

It has come to my attention that some posts in this section may not be suitable all audiences. While the majority of our members are over 18, there is currently no age restrictions to join AHB. Because of this fact I'm sure everyone agrees that all posting in this section be of 'a reasonable nature'.

I'm sure I don't need to outline everything in black and white, but for example if you aren't comfortable in viewing your post at work it probably isn't suitable for this thread.

Basically no pornography. And keep jokes tastefull.

Any posts that come to my (or the moderators attention) that fall outside these guidelines - or is in any other way unacceptable - will be deleted.

I'm in no way trying to be a party-pooper, just want to make sure no one is offended.

Thanks for your understanding and co-operation.

AHB staff.


----------

